# C40 - Mapei Style



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

When I originally found this C40 in my size the idea was to build it up as a team replica or as close I could get. Finding a NOS 7700 team group was a pretty tough ask so when I stumbled upon a 25th anniversary group I figured that would be a pretty good compromise. I ended up putting it together as more of a nod to how they were originally equipped, if not exactly spot on. So, for now it's the Colnago post, instead of the DA one, Deda 215 bars instead of ITM Millenniums and the more recent version of Ambrosio Nemesis rims as I haven't been able to find a pair of FIR Quasars as of yet. The latest little piece just arrived, a NOS Cateye computer in Team Mapei colours, so I'll call it done for now. I'm very happy with this ride, it's a very comfortable bike. I only wish I had something like this when I raced as I could see how after the 3 or 4 hour mark this bike would help.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

stunning!


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Gorgeous build !!!


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

love it - class all the way


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

Hardest workout this week, I just finished installing Pavè Evo CG's on my new wheelset and man were these tight as hell to get on. Pre-stretched properly for several days and I had to let the curses fly to get them on. I figured the Corsa Evo CX's would be the tighter of the two, but they were a breeze in comparison.
I like the above pictured set so much (new Ambrosio Nemesis 32h rims, Cx-Rays, 25th DA hubs ,Corsa's) and wanted to have another wheelset, so I decided on some truly Roubaix worthy wheels instead of relying on my clincher wheelsets. They are an older model year of Nemesis 36h rims, DA 7700 hubs with Sapim "strong" 2.3/2.0 spokes and of course the Pave's to top em off. These should be worthy of the term bombproof. I'll be trying them out this weekend and will see how they do over the few stretches of cobbles and whatever other challenging terrain I can find.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Pure class!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! The frame looks brand new!!! Was it NOS too? How do you like the ride?


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

Not brand new, but low use...the frame didn't fit the previous owner so it spent most it's time hanging on a wall. Your read it often and not to overstate it, but the handling and comfort on this bike is fantastic. I will say though that most of my riding has been on aluminum frames, some better than others. Prior to this the only carbon frames I have ridden were a Trek 5700 and a Look KG 171 so I am far from an expert. I am very happy with this bike don't see me riding my other rides too often, just my rain bike if I go out when the weather is bad.


----------

